# Distance Casting Clubs in SE Florida



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

With all the excellent surf fishing opportunities in SE Florida and numerous Surf Fisherman I'm surprised there are no Distance Casting Clubs in the area.
I see many Surf Fisherman with long rods in the 13-14-& 15 foot lengths on the local beaches that I know would really
benefit from such a Club. Sure you don't always have to cast out to the second bar
but being able to when needed often means the difference between a full vs empty cooler. I know I for one would be an active participant is
such a Club. 
Rick


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree....we don't have a surf fishing club here also...with so many into the sport....


----------



## rustwil (Feb 29, 2004)

There is the St Lucie club and it tries to cover everything , BUT no distance casting and limited surf fishing items on agenda. Very few use conventional reels.


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

interested in a casting club in S.E. Florida.


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

traveling to Newton Grove, NC next weekend to participate in a casting event there, would be nice to have some events down here


----------

